# Yellow/brown/tan thing



## Or-Kidd (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Everyone. Due to my limited slipper knowledge, I need to rely on others who know for the answer to my questions. I have bought most of my paphs and phrags either in bud, bloom or out of bloom. In other words, I haven't bloomed any out yet myself. I have a Paph Grande that is blooming size and in the middle of one of the larger growths, there is this thing sticking out about one inch tall that looks something like a leaf but it is tannish brown. It's been there about a month and I can't figure out what it is. I don't think it's a brown leaf because the plant is real healthy and none of the other leaves are brown or dry. I have no photography/computer skills or I would post a picture. Does anyone have any ideas what this weird growth could be? Thanks. Heidi


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think there is a Paph. Grande. Do you mean Phrag. Grande?

It's probably a sheath. It may still develop, or it may be aborted. Time will tell.


----------



## Or-Kidd (Jul 9, 2010)

Duh! Yes, I mean Phrag Grande. Sorry, now you know what a newbie I am.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2010)

Or-Kidd said:


> Duh! Yes, I mean Phrag Grande. Sorry, now you know what a newbie I am.



Not to worry. We've all made that kind of mistake. For some reason, my mind likes to mix-up Paphs and Phals!!!


----------



## Justin (Jul 10, 2010)

it sounds like u are talking about a sheath or buds. 

if the sheath is dark brown that means the bud may have blasted, i.e. there will be no spike/flowers and you will have to wait for the next growth to mature and bloom next year. perhaps water got into the crown and the bud rotted, or sometimes other cultural aspects can cause this.

if the sheath is still green then it is fine and you may just have to wait until the spike and buds are ready to start, that can sometimes take a while.


----------



## Or-Kidd (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you, Justin and Slipperfan. I am fearing that it was a sheath that went bad. It seems to me that if the rest of the plant is green and healthy then the brown thing sticking out of the crown of the growth can't be a good thing. I'll keep my fingers crossed but I'm not holding out too much hope for a bud. Heidi


----------



## Or-Kidd (Jul 10, 2010)

The more I think about the bud going bad, I wonder if it could be because of the hot weather we've had here in Michigan and I've had the AC on quite a bit. Maybe it got cold?? H.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 11, 2010)

Or-Kidd said:


> Thank you, Justin and Slipperfan. I am fearing that it was a sheath that went bad. It seems to me that if the rest of the plant is green and healthy then the brown thing sticking out of the crown of the growth can't be a good thing. I'll keep my fingers crossed but I'm not holding out too much hope for a bud. Heidi


I'm afraid I'll have to agree.



Or-Kidd said:


> The more I think about the bud going bad, I wonder if it could be because of the hot weather we've had here in Michigan and I've had the AC on quite a bit. Maybe it got cold?? H.


Changes in temps, changes in humidity can all be factors and sometimes it just happens, none of us like experiencing it!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 11, 2010)

Or-Kidd said:


> ...I have no photography/computer skills or I would post a picture....




not to be a turkey, but if you can figure this out, it will be super helpful....
once you know how to get the photos onto the computer, here's a thread about how to post them. Click me!


----------

